# Como funciona el PSW (palabra de estado del programa)



## gmoclucano (Jun 1, 2010)

Necesito saber como funciona el PSW ya que lo necesito para diseñarlo con el lenguaje de programacion en VHDL ya que estoy diseñando un micro con este lenguaje, si me pueden dar tips de como empezar a realizarlos se los agradeceria mucho.

Saludos!
Memo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 2, 2010)

El concepto del PSW esta aqui: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_status_word
En los micros, el PSW es un registro en el que cada bit tiene informacion sobre otros subsistemas del micro, por ejemplo, el carry bit (CY), el bit de paridad, flag de Cero (ZF), etc.
Saludos


----------



## momb (Oct 28, 2010)

holaz niño te dejo unos ejemplillos de un psw y memoria y de pasillo unas comunicaciones seriales espero te sirva todo esta en un solo rar besillos

angelitasrx


   spero te sirva


----------

